# Skoda Octavia Rear Washer problem



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Hi guys

I opened this as its a different problem to the new thread on Octavias, hope thats ok.

My car was in for a service last week, its a 06 Octavia. The mechanic said that the rear washer on Octavias have a known fault, where the washer tube detaches and allows this water to flow into the boot.

Now, I didnt have this car long and never used the rear washer, so I didn't even know about this fault. I passed the garage and he had the whole back off the inside of the boot door, the plastic surround thing. 

Mentioning this to my mother who has a 05, we tried her washer and lo and behold it has the same problem, the boot is wet inside. Is there anyway we could get the plastic surround off ourselves, without doing damage, or is it best to get the same mechanic to fit the problem, pay for it, and just hope it stays good?

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (18 Feb 2009)

The plastic trim is a ***** to remove and usually some of the clips break off. Can be done yourself, I did it on my car (leon) which had the same washer problem.


----------



## tosullivan (18 Feb 2009)

had similar problem on a BMW....just take your time and you'll get it off. Then make sure you never have to do it again by getting the tube firmly fixed in place


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

Its can be a nightmare job to get the trim panel off the boot-lid and get it back on, especially in cold weather. It normally results in broken clips and damage to the panel (and hands and serenity).

Leave it to the pros as from memory its far from intuitive.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna have a quick go myself and if I can't, gonna send it to the garage. I appreciate your replys.


----------



## paddyc (4 Mar 2009)

Smashbox, did you have any joy on this, I have a leon and the rear washer isn't working, think it may be blocked as opposed to tube come off as had probs with the front ones also but got them sorted. 

I came across some VAG software from ebay yesterady which has a section on installing/removing wipers and it gave specific tools needed for the job. But from the diags, its just 4 screws and then some clips but does emntion the clips may need to be replaced


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

I had to bring it to the garage, the surround was too delicate to try and pull it off myself so got the professionals to do the job. Have you tried to unblock the washers with a pin/needle? Sometimes debris can get in and block it all up.

BTW, I didnt have to have to wipers removed, just the inner surround on the inside of the boot door.


----------



## paddyc (4 Mar 2009)

I used air to unblock the front washers, disconnected the line from the washer bottle and blew the air back from the outside to clear the hose but tried air, pin, metal guitar string but none worked on the back on. Had an old ibiza before and hose came off but the boot surround came off easily as it had been taken off before and never went on again right, which is what I want to avoid.  

I hope the garage put a tie wrap or jubilee clip on the hose to stop it coming off again as thats what sorted if for me before with the ibiza after coming off a few times.


----------

